# Credit Card needed...



## somuchinlove (Oct 10, 2011)

Why would H need a credit card to file for D? He has been saying he is going to file for a week. Now his excuse for not filing is that he needs to get the credit card from me so that he can file. Why can't he just pay cash? And why does he have to remind me every day that he is filing for D? It's like he is intentionally trying to hurt me and it is starting to work


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Tell him to go apply for one under his name. I don't know if you can call and freeze the credit card account. You can try.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

maybe he can't afford it? In my case my stbxw wanted to use mediation and I wanted to go straight to a lawyer because we basically agree on the terms of the separation so I felt mediation was unecessary... Once she realized that the mediator wanted cash up front my stbxw changed her tune since she has none (spending it all on concerts, travelling and going out all the time)


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on your suspicions of the OW, maybe consider posting a thread in the Coping with Infidelity section. Lots of people who have gone through similar situations can help you understand what might be going on with him.

My guess is that the credit card might be about more than the divorce. He might have plans with the OW.


----------



## somuchinlove (Oct 10, 2011)

I think he is broke because he has been living like a bachelor for the past 2.5 weeks. Thanks for the input, y'all!


----------

